# Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test



## wallerwoller (30. September 2011)

da es ja noch kaum erfahrungen mit der schnur gibt, hab ich beschlossen sie mal gründlich zu testen.

erster eindruck:
getestet wird die 17er (9,7 kg laut berkley)
die schnur fühl sich deutlich steifer an als normales geflecht.
sie gleitet beim aufspuhlen wegen der glatten oberfläche leicht durch die finger.
sie lässt sich mit dem Albrightknoten gut mit herkömmlichen monofil, wie auch mauch mir fluore carbon (25er-35er) verbinden.
die schnur ließ sich gut und sauber aufspuhlen (siehe bilder). als test-rollen werden eine ryobi zauber 4000 und eine shimano stradic fb 4000 (beide ladenneu) verwendet.
auf beiden rollen befinden sich 150m NanoFil. beide wurden mit 25er monofil unterfüttert und von hand aufgespuhlt.
morgen gehts damit an die elbe zum zander / hecht-angeln.
bin mal gespannt...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Ich bin gespannt, wollte nämlich im Winter evtl auf 1 oder 2 Combos auf Nanofil umsteigen.

Ich bin besonders gespannt auf den Aspekt "Abriebfestigkeit", denn nach den Teststücken die ich in der Hand hatte weiß ich nicht 100%ig ob die wirklich hält


----------



## Downbeat (30. September 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Ich bin auch extrem gespannt wie deine Erfahrungen sind, wollte nämlich meine Barschrute damit ausstatten, aber natürlich gern vorher noch den einen oder anderen Arfahrungsbericht lesen.


----------



## wallerwoller (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

p.s.
nicht das ich da so großen wert drauf lege,......aber die sieht schon gut aus auf der stradic.....ein traum in weiß
mal sehen wie weiß die bleibt?


----------



## Bolli82 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Sehr gut Wallerwoller, ich werde interessiert verfolgen was du uns hier berichten wirst.#6


----------



## Multe (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

hatte mir im Juli einige Spulen Nanofil in versch. Ø von der EFTTEX mitgebracht und habe sie auch gleich aufgespult. Bis jetzt bin ich so richtig begeistert von dieser Schnur. Sie lässt sich sehr gut werfen und habe auch noch nicht festgestellt das sie fasert.
Im August benutzte ich die 0,17er zum Dorschangeln und da wurde sie richtig stark beansprucht. Sie steckte sogar Doubletten, mit je über 10kg, problemlos weg.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Nachdem sich hier ein Boardie zum Testen der Leine geopfert und dafür gleich zwei fabrikneue Rollen am Start hat UND einige User sonst auch schon von der Schnur schwärmen, mal 'ne ganz blöde Frage von Einem, der Schnüren von Berkley, bekennend, sehr kritisch gegenüber steht:
"Ist die Schnur auch so ein Tau, wie die Whiplash, die techn. Angaben überzogen, bis zum Abwinken oder ist die Schnur mehr so vorbildlich dünn, wie die Fireline und reißt vor Ehrfurcht schon vor Berührung einer leicht scharfen Steinkante?"


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nachdem sich hier ein Boardie zum Testen der Leine geopfert und dafür gleich zwei fabrikneue Rollen am Start hat UND einige User sonst auch schon von der Schnur schwärmen, mal 'ne ganz blöde Frage von Einem, der Schnüren von Berkley, bekennend, sehr kritisch gegenüber steht:
> "Ist die Schnur auch so ein Tau, wie die Whiplash, die techn. Angaben überzogen, bis zum Abwinken oder ist die Schnur mehr so vorbildlich dünn, wie die Fireline und reißt vor Ehrfurcht schon vor Berührung einer leicht scharfen Steinkante?"



Na da schau mal hier, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3451446&postcount=20 scheint ca. im Durchmesser das doppelte der Herstellerangaben zu haben. #q


----------



## Kretzer83 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

@ wallerwoller: Ich hätte ja lieber ne dickere Monofile zum Unterfüttern genommen. Wenn es aus irgendwelchen Gründnen mal schief läuft, dann reißt dir die Schnur an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> ...http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3451446&postcount=20 ...



Na klasse, die Schnur ist ja quasi ein "Nano-Tau", schreibt man es so: "Nanotau", glaubt man ich schriebe chinesisch.


----------



## Shez (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Ich hatte die Schnur in den Händen. Sie ist Platt wie ein Buch. Vielleicht variiert das aber auch je nach Schnurstärke. Optisch der Fireline sehr ähnlich.

Ich werde die Finger davon lassen.

Gruß Shez


----------



## lsski (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Ich habe die Schnur jetzt einigermaßen getestet und muß sagen das Sie gefällt.
Mein Angel ist eine Sportex Black stream mit einer Spro Red Arc Schnur Nanofil 5,7 kg
Die Leine ermöglicht 20-30% weitere Würfe und bleibt bei Windstille wie ein Spinnenfaden in der Luft hängen.
Der Blinker sinkt zu Grund und die Schnur saust von der Rolle  durch die Luft zur Wasseroberfläche wo der Köder eingetroffen hat.

Ich kann diese Schnur nur Entpfehlen.

LG Jeff


----------



## Daywalker155 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



lsski schrieb:


> Ich habe die Schnur jetzt einigermaßen getestet und muß sagen das Sie gefällt.
> Mein Angel ist eine Sportex Black stream mit einer Spro Red Arc Schnur Nanofil 5,7 kg
> Die Leine ermöglicht 20-30% weitere Würfe und bleibt bei Windstille wie ein Spinnenfaden in der Luft hängen.
> Der Blinker sinkt zu Grund und die Schnur saust von der Rolle  durch die Luft zur Wasseroberfläche wo der Köder eingetroffen hat.
> ...



Endlich mal jemand der die Schnur auch fischt.
Wie ich das nicht verstehen kann wie man eine Schnur nur durch anfassen schlecht reden kann. Kauft euch doch auch kein Auto nur weil der lack gut ist ... Da gehört eine Test fahrt dazu genauso wie bei der Schnur das Test fischen !!!

Aufjedenfall habe ich mir die Schnur auch in der größe Bestellt und freue mich schon auf's ausprobieren. 

Gruß Marius


----------



## Steffen90 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

hab ebenfalls die 10er zum barschangeln. fazit: dünn.... tragkraft ca. 4kg und durchmesser ist irgendwas um 0,14mm also etwas dicker als angegeben. anfangs ist sie rund. wird aber beim fischen platt wie die fireline. lässt sich aber sehr gut fischen und mit ihr sind wirklich weitere würfe drin! läuft sehr sauber von der rolle.


----------



## schwimmreifen (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Hallo Kollegen!

Ich hab mal 2 generelle Fragen zu der Thematik, in der Hoffnung, dass mir die jemand beantworten kann:

1. Was haben denn hier alle immer gegen die Fireline? Ich fisch sehr viel mit der Schnur und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme. 

2. Kann man die Nanofil in gewohnter Manier auch mit einem Knotenlos-Verbinder mit dem Stahlvorfach verbinden? (Ich benutz bei geflochtenenen grundsätzlich knotenlose Verbinder -  Knoten fummeln nervt ;-)

Also wenn mir jemand meine Fragen beantworten könnt würd ich mich freuen.

PH!

schwimmreifen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

@schwimmreifen
die Fireline an sich ist nicht übel..kommt halt auf den Einsatzzweck an.Bei vielen Steinen,Hindernissen franst sie schnell aus so meine Erfahrung.Für den rustikalen Einsatz gibts sicherlich robusteres.


----------



## neakls95 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, hört sich ja alles sehr gut an auch die Tragkräfte sind ja mal ordentlich muss mir nächstes Jahr undbedingt ein paar meter davon holen


----------



## wallerwoller (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

soooooooooo...
war die letzten drei tage an der elbe unterwegs mit zwei kollegen aus der alten heimat....konnte daher noch nicht berichten....werd mich heute abend mal damit befassen.....aber soviel kann ich schon mal sagen,....von den drei angeltagen habe ich nur einen mit der nano. geangelt.....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen!
> 
> Ich hab mal 2 generelle Fragen zu der Thematik, in der Hoffnung, dass mir die jemand beantworten kann:
> 
> ...



Das kann ich dir sagen; die Fireline ist keine schlechte Schnur, ABER:
Für geschätzte 70% der Anglerschaft ist sie nicht zu gebrauchen, weil ihr Einsatzspektrum meiner Ansicht nach stark eingeschränkt ist.
Die Schnur ist super, wenn man vom Boot aus vertikal angelt, im Freiwasser fischt, im Meer auf Mefos blinkert oder an Seen mit Gewässertiefen fischt, wo die Schnur keinen Kontakt mit Steinen oder anderen Hindernissen bekommt.
Für alle, die an künstl. angelegten Seen fischen oder am Fluss mit Steinpackungen und Co., ist die Schnur 'ne Katastrophe, weil sie wirklich *null abriebfest* ist.
Diese geringe Abriebfestigkeit dürfte der Punkt sein, den ich und 99% der Angler bemängeln.


----------



## mad jax (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ....ABER:
> Für geschätzte *70%* der Anglerschaft ist sie nicht zu gebrauchen, weil ihr Einsatzspektrum meiner Ansicht nach *stark eingeschränkt* ist.
> Die Schnur ist super, wenn man *vom Boot aus vertikal *angelt, *im Freiwasser* fischt, *im Meer auf Mefos blinkert* oder *an Seen mit Gewässertiefen* fischt, wo die Schnur keinen Kontakt mit Steinen oder anderen Hindernissen bekommt.
> Für alle, die an künstl. angelegten Seen fischen oder am Fluss mit Steinpackungen und Co., ist die Schnur 'ne Katastrophe, weil sie wirklich *null abriebfest* ist.
> Diese geringe Abriebfestigkeit dürfte der Punkt sein, den ich und 99% der Angler bemängeln.



Stark *eingeschränkt* !??! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat,
....:q

Ich fische mit einer 0,12  Fireline 3-4 Jahre und noch kein fisch wegen der schwachen Abriebfaestigkeit verloren.

:a


----------



## Kretzer83 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



mad jax schrieb:


> Stark *eingeschränkt* !??! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat,
> ....:q
> 
> Ich fische mit einer 0,12  Fireline 3-4 Jahre und noch kein fisch wegen der schwachen Abriebfaestigkeit verloren.
> ...


dann bist du eben dieses 1% in Sensitivfischers Aussage. Kannst darauf jetzt halt keine Statistik aufbauen, oder?


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich über die wundersame Tragkraftvermehrung und Minderung der Durchmesser wenn die Schnüre in Deutschland ankommen....
> Das kann doch wohl nur daran liegen, dass jemand Pounds(lbs) und Inch (in) nicht richtig umrechnen kann, oder.....


In einem anderen Thread hatte mal jemand geschrieben, dass in USA i.a. die "Nassknotentragkraft" der Schnüre angegeben wird, während in D die "Trockentragkraft", also ganz ohne Knoten etc. zählt. Das wäre ein Grund für die "Tragkraftvermehrung", zu den Durchmessern kann ich nix sagen. In einer aktuellen Angelzeitschrift (Blinker?) war eine "Größentabelle" abgedruckt mit Zuordnung der Durchmesser zu den "Größen" 0.02, 0.04, 0.06 etc.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Franky (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



> Ich wundere mich über die wundersame Tragkraftvermehrung und Minderung der Durchmesser wenn die Schnüre in Deutschland ankommen....
> Das kann doch wohl nur daran liegen, dass jemand Pounds(lbs) und Inch (in) nicht richtig umrechnen kann, oder.....



Nein, die "Ursache" hatte ich mal recherchiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3429254&postcount=85

Hat nix mit "Nassknotenfestigkeit" oder anderem zu tun... Wenn man es als "Mogeln" auslegen will, so wird hier und da meiner Meinung nach gleichermaßen an Werten gedreht. Macht es denn nicht stutzig, dass es ausschließlich ganzzahlige "Tragkräfte" in "Pound" sind?

Hier der ganze Trööt
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219568&highlight=nanofil&page=9


----------



## mad jax (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> dann bist du eben dieses 1% in Sensitivfischers Aussage. Kannst darauf jetzt halt keine Statistik aufbauen, oder?



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ...:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Wollebre schrieb:


> sollte man schon in den USA an den Tragkraftangaben gedreht haben, wäre die Differenz zu den hiesigen Angaben noch gravierender!
> 
> Wolle


Was in den USA  sehr auffällig war ist dass bei vielen Onlinehändlern die Kundenbewertungen stark wegen der mangelhaften Knotenfestigkeit auffielen.


----------



## troutmaster69 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Moin moin,

  ich fische die NanoFil (0,15) jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen und bin ehrlich gesagt sehr enttäuscht!!!
  Der 1. Eindruck der Schnur war gut bis sehr gut, suuuuper glatt, rund aber auch etwas steif.
  Das bespulen auf meine TwinPower 4000 lief auch einwandfrei, sodass ich mit riesigen Erwartungen ans Wasser (Elbe bei HH) fuhr um 1-2 Zander ans Band zu bekommen.
  Dort angekommen habe ich mich das erste Mal über die so hoch angepriesene Leine gewundert!
  Beim Versuch die Fluoro mit dem Geflecht zu verbinden (doppelter Grinner)  ist mir 2 Mal der Knoten beim fest ziehen gerissen, obwohl ich die Monofiele zusätzlich als Puffer zwischen die beiden Knoten ziehe.
  Naja dachte ich mir und fing mit einem mulmigen Gefühl an meine Gummis erst durch die Luft zu schleudern um sie dann  über den Grund zu jiggen. Die Flugeigenschaften der NF ist wirklich hervorragend. Nach einigen Bissen und 2 Halbstarken Z-Fischen hing auch ein guter 70er an der NanoFil und konnte problemlos gedrillt und gelandet (um dann wieder releast) werden. 
Puh, "der Knoten hat doch gehalten!!!"
  Nach 3-4 Angeltagen habe ich mir die Schnur noch einmal genau betrachtet und was soll ich euch sagen, die Schnur war auf den ersten 10-15m platt wie eine Flunder und Fasern hatten sich auch schon gelöst!!!

  PS: Die Rutenringe und  das Schnurlaufröllchen sind Tadellos

  Fazit: Die NanoFil erfüllt meine Erwartungen leider nicht.

MfG
Jannis


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> Beim Versuch die Fluoro mit dem Geflecht zu verbinden (doppelter Grinner) ist mir 2 Mal der Knoten beim fest ziehen gerissen, obwohl ich die Monofiele zusätzlich als Puffer zwischen die beiden Knoten ziehe.


Hast Du mal den "doppelten Albright" versucht, der auf den Spulen angegeben ist? Vielleicht geht der besser?
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## troutmaster69 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hast Du mal den "doppelten Albright" versucht, der auf den Spulen angegeben ist? Vielleicht geht der besser?
> Gruß,
> Michael



Das werde ich mal ausprobieren, ich habe die NanoFil als Meterware gekauft hatte also keine Angaben.


----------



## Franky (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Wollebre schrieb:


> sollte man schon in den USA an den Tragkraftangaben gedreht haben, wäre die Differenz zu den hiesigen Angaben noch gravierender!
> 
> Wolle



Nein, nicht wirklich! Wie im anderen Thread schon geschrieben: es wird keine "richtige Tragkraft" angegeben, sondern eine "Klasse", deren Tragkraft nicht unterschritten wird. Die tatsächliche Tragkraft liegt 20% - 50% über der angebenen "Pound Test". Die bei uns angegebene Tragkraft entspricht so ziemlich aber sicher genau dieser 20 - 50%-Differenz, wobei diese mit dem Durchmesser abnimmt. Die jeweiligen Werte passen dann schon zueinander... Es wird drüben halt mit der Tragkraft untertrieben, bei uns mit dem Durchmesser.... #c
Warum kann sich ja jeder selbst ausmalen! |wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Franky schrieb:


> ....Die tatsächliche Tragkraft liegt 20% - 50% über der angebenen "Pound Test". Die bei uns angegebene Tragkraft entspricht so ziemlich aber sicher genau dieser 20 - 50%-Differenz, wobei diese mit dem Durchmesser abnimmt....



Aus der Praxis heraus, kann ich das nur bestätigen, da ich meine geflochtene Schnur, nur aus USA beziehe und dementsprechend nach den ihren Tragkraftangaben einkaufe.
Ich hatte wirklich noch nie eine Schnur, deren Tragkraft, die angegebene, nicht merklich überschritten hat.
Wenn da 10 Pfund drauf steht, dann sind es selbst mit Knoten drin noch min. 5kg, die die Schnur aushält!:g

Deswegen habe ich auf den Berkleyrotz auch überhaupt kein Bock.
Meine erste Geflochtene war 'ne Berkley Fireline aus 'nem deutschen Angelgeschäft, danach versuchte ich nach Enttäuschung die Whiplash(von der einen Sche*ße in die nächste) und fiel auch mal auf 'ne Mono mit Namen Berkley Trilene Sensithin Ultra herein...; seitdem würde ich von Berkley maximal noch 'ne Spinnrute kaufen, die sind bei mir sowas von unten durch. Wenn ich Berkley oder Shimano lese, gehen bei mir die roten Rundumleuchten an!:r


----------



## Kretzer83 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Da die Nanofil von Berkley hier ja so öffentlich "zerrissen" wird, frag ich mich ernsthaft, wo die Schleichwerber bzw. subscripting agentshttp://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&p=Ci4HO3kMAA&search=agent&trestr=0x8001 bleiben?


----------



## lsski (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Da die Nanofil von Berkley hier ja so öffentlich "zerrissen" wird, frag ich mich ernsthaft, wo die Schleichwerber bzw. subscripting agents bleiben?



*Hier!*

Ich habe bis jetzt einen guten Hechte und etliche Barsche / Zander gefangen gut 60 stunden mit der 0,10mm Leine am Rhein und See gefischt und noch keinen Abrieb oder eine platte Schnur bekommen.
Der doppelte Albrig Knoten hält und ich mache bevor ich einen sündhaft teueren Wobbler montiere immer eine Zugprobe mit stärker zugedrehter Bremse und ich muß sagen alles sieht noch wie neu aus. Hält #6

:m vieleicht liegt es am 3m Fuorocabon das nix ausfranst.

Seit dem ich die Nanofile Schnur drauf habe fange ich einfach meht 

 jeff


----------



## DeHeld (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH....


ich hab die 0,10 Nano mit Knotenlosverbinder drauf.

Habe bisher paar kleine Barsche und 2 Babyhechte gelandet.

Hatte einen Hänger im Baum der mich ein wenig gewundert hat, da anscheinend im Knotenlosverbinder keine Schnur mehr war :O


Naja, heute gings auf Zander in einem Gewässer wo der Kollege sagte "du fängst niemals etwas mit Kunstköder darin".

20 min. später war der Zander dran, hab den Kerl gemütlich bis vor die Füße gepumpt und Batsch... Schnur durch oder hat sich vom Verbinder gelöst.

Also gleich nochma probiert (1 Wobbler bereits im Zandermaul versenkt).
Nach ca. 10 Würfen fliegt der Wobbler ohne Hauptschnur weiter. |bigeyes

Nachdem ich ein Zander verloren (mit Ansage das ich einen Fangen werde), ca. 22,-€ Wobbler versenkt habe.

Bin ich nun nach Haus gefahren und Schreibe diese Zeilen...... 


In diese Schnur habe ich leider das vertrauen verloren, ob der ALbright was bringt..... Wees ick och nich... 
Morgen kommt ne Stroft GTM wieder drauf und dann ist ruhe.

PS: Das passende Smile für meine Gemütszustand gibt in diesem Forum leider nicht.


----------



## DeHeld (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Hab mit dem Noknotverbinder ein wenig ausprobiert.

Bei 3 x umwickeln kann ich die 0,10 mit der Hand abziehen.

5 x umwickeln löst es ich gaanz langsam.

Bei 10 x wickeln macht es einen festen Eindruck.


Was ich am Wasser mit der SChnur noch ausprobieren werde ist ein normaler Knoten.
Kann mir jemand bitte einen Empfehlen, ausser Albright.

Beste Grüße

DeHeld


----------



## wallerwoller (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

soooo... nun mal meine testergebnisse...
konnte leider nicht früher.

[FONT=&quot]gefischt wurde mit einer beastmaster mort manie (-100g(angeblich))...als rolle stradic "FB" 4000.

gufiangeln an der elbe mit jigköpfen  15-30g[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]knoten ließ sich die schnur gut (doppelter albright an 25er-30er fc)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]es wurden wirklich gute wurfweiten erzielt aber auch nicht das rad neu erfunden

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]die schnur ließ sich sehr leicht mit einem nagelknipser schneiden

[/FONT]  die geräuschentwicklung beim faulenzen war leiser als mit einer 15er power pro, aber nicht so geschmeidig wie z.b. mit einer spiderwire ultracast. schade, da hatte ich mir mehr erhofft.


innerhalb weniger stunden war das weiß der schnur einem "elbe-braun" gewichen was ich egentlich sehr komisch finde, da die schnur ja kein wasser aufnimmt ( getestet durch: übernacht ein stück schnur in ein wasserglas mit einem tropen spüli...dann ins gefrierfach).


es kam wiedrholt zu luftknoten und die schnur wickelte sich mehrmals um den blank oder rutenringe ( und das bei fast windstille)...keine ahnung...vielleicht lag es ja an der gesamtzusammenstellung|kopfkrat...mit der ultracast oder der power pro ist da alledings nicht geschehen


beim lösen von  hängern riss nicht wie gewohnt das vorfach (gigamax fluorocarbon 0,35er """7,8kg""") am knoten zum spinsnap sondern die hauptschnur (vermutlich direckt hinter dem verbindungsknoten (doppelter [FONT=&quot]albright[/FONT]).


berührungen mit den steinpackungen konnte sie auch nicht gut vertragen (deutliche beschädigungen)


|uhoh:|gr:#d



habe am nächsten tag wieder die schnur aufgespult die ersetzt werden solllte
vielleicht kann man sie ja im winter bei  unter null noch verwenden, aber sonst gibt es für mich bessere.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> *Teil I*
> 
> Moin!
> 
> ...






Torsk_NI schrieb:


> *Teil II*
> 
> und weiter gehts |wavey:
> 
> ...



*Teil III*

So kurz gefasst mein dritter und letzter Beitrag zum Thema Nanofil. Um alles zusammen zu halten wurden die vorangegangenen als Zitat an gehangen.

Der letzte Testtag fand auf der Ostsee statt. Gefischt wurde mit der selben Combo wie auch im Süßwasser, nur der Köder war ein anderer. Hier einer meiner Lieblingsköder, der Falkfish Gnosjödraget. Aber auch ein Buttlöffel sowie kleine Pilker kamen zum Einsatz.

Der Tag auf dem Wasser brachte jedoch keine besonderen neuen Erkenntnisse. Die Schnur lief wie gewohnt gut durch die Ringe, bietet einen guten Kontakt zum Fisch und biete der Strömung relativ wenig Wiederstand. Mal als Anhalt, bei 0,7 KM/H Drift konnte ein 30gr Buttlöffel gut am Grund gehalten werden.

Durch gelegentlichen Boden/Krautkontakt hat sich im ködernahen Bereich wieder die Beschichtung gelöst was die Schnur rauer machte. Dieses hat jedoch nicht wirklich gestört, da es ja nur max 1-2 Meter vor dem Köder waren und die o.a. Eigenschaften nicht beeinträchtigt wurden. Optimal wäre es hier ein Monovorfach vor zu schalten das dieses verhindert.

*Fazit: *

Ich wurde in meinen Erwartungen nicht enttäuscht jedoch auch nicht positiv überrascht. Wer Wurfweite braucht kann hier sogar noch ein paar Meter gut machen und somit einen klaren Vorteil gegenüber üblichen Geflochtenen Schnüren erwirken.

Die Schnur in in Ordnung und gut zu fischen. Besser als die Fireline ist sie allemal und somit mal wieder eine Berkely Schur die man bedenkenlos auf seine Rolle spulen kann.


----------



## Daywalker155 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Super Bericht !!!
Danke dafür =)


----------



## Pherol (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Ich fische die Schnur seit mittlerweile ca. 2 Monaten. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind wirklich sehr gut. Was mich an der Schnur allerdings stört ist das extreme Ausfransen der ersten paar Meter. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das sich wirklich gravierend auf die Tragkraft auswirkt (damit hatte ich noch überhaupt keine Probleme), allerdings "vertraue" ich dem Teil der Schnur nicht mehr und ich schneide sie ab (nach ca. 2-3 Angeltagen meistens). Die Schnur wird also beständig (deutlich schneller als bei anderen Schnüren die ich benutze) kürzer, hat allerdings sehr schöne Wurfeigenschaften. Platt ist sie bei mir übrigens auch relativ schnell geworden, lässt sich aber immernoch sehr gut werfen etc..


----------



## er2de2 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



DeHeld schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Noknotverbinder ein wenig ausprobiert.
> Bei 3 x umwickeln kann ich die 0,10 mit der Hand abziehen.
> 
> 5 x umwickeln löst es ich gaanz langsam.
> ...



Nachdem der erste Köder im Wasser blieb, habe Ich ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. > 10 Umwicklungen sind erforderlich für eine feste Verbindung. 
3 Umwicklungen sind def. zu wenig!



DeHeld schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bitte einen Empfehlen, ausser Albright.
> 
> DeHeld



Würde mich auch Interessieren. Ich hab die Schnur von der Rolle erworben ohne Knotenhinweis vom Dealer.

Desweiteren bin ich demnächst hoch-gespannt bzgl. Schnurverschleiß!


----------



## M4rius93 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

In der letzten Fisch und Fang stand der passende Knoten drin, Ich schau mal, ob ich das einscanne und hier reinstellen kann.


----------



## Daywalker155 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Hallo,
hier mal der Link zu denn Knoten :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvGuqm0ulOs&feature=related


----------



## wallerwoller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

habe die knoten genau nach herstellerangabe gemacht....war trotzdem mist (zumind. im vergleich zu anderen schnüren)


----------



## orchidee (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Hallo in die Runde!
Ich bin besonders an den dünnen Stärken (0,02 und 0,04 mm) der NanoFil interessiert, da ich diese als Hauptschnur auf einer Felchenlaufrolle zum Hegenenfischen einsetzen möchte.

Mit praktischen Erfahrungen am Wasser kann ich zwar noch nicht dienen, aber ich habe mir kürzlich die 0,02er gekauft und die 0,04er als Testmeter aus einer Zeitschrift entnommen und mal mit dem WAKU-Schnurtester auf Tragkraft geprüft (knotenlos). Bei jeweils 2 Versuchen riss die 0,04er immer bei 1,2-1,3kg (angegeben sind 1,964kg) und die 0,02er bei 0,7-0,75kg (angegeben sind 1,415kg). Die 0,02er ist allerdings die wirklich dünnste Dyneemaschnur, die ich bislang gesehen habe (deutlich dünner als FL-crystal 0,04 und Stroft GTP R02).

Ich hab auch mal versucht den Durchmesser grob mit einer normalen Messlehre zu bestimmen. Da die Schnur einigermaßen rund und fest ist (wird bei schwachem Druck nicht sofort platt) sollten halbwegs akzeptable Werte bestimmbar sein.
Ergebnis: 0,04er ist ca. 0,08-0,09mm; 0,02er ist ca. 0,06mm dick.

Nun will ich die Schnur ja nicht schlecht reden, aber wenn man sich weder auf die Tragkraft- noch die Durchmesserangaben einigermaßen verlassen kann, dann kann ich als Kunde gar nicht mehr wissen, welche Schnur ich für eine bestimmte Anwendung kaufen soll. Insbesondere die Tragkraftangabe mit 3 Stellen hinter dem Komma wirkt da wie blanker Hohn.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Kretzer83 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

@orchidee: Da ich auch den Coregonen nachstelle, wäre ich stark daran interessiert ob die 0,02er da was taugt.

Grüße vom Bodensee
Kretzer


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Daywalker155 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal der Link zu denn Knoten :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvGuqm0ulOs&feature=related


 


Nennt sich Palomar.:m


----------



## orchidee (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

@Kretzer83:
Ich werde es erst mal mit der 0,02er probieren, da ich die ja nun habe. Ich hoffe mal, dass es funktioniert, aber die Reserven sind bei einer solchen Tragkraft doch eher gering. Ferner hängt es wohl auch von der Rute ab (ich habe die Stucki Feeling, welche ja vergleichsweise etwas härter ist) und davon, ob die Schnur nach längerem Gebrauch noch stärker an Tragkraft verliert.
Empfehlen würde ich dir daher, es mit der 0,04er NanoFil zu versuchen, die ist ja immer noch signifikant dünner als z.B. eine FL-crystal 0,04, und mit den ca. 1,2-1,3kg Tragkraft bist schon deutlich sicherer als bei der ganz dünnen Stärke.


----------



## Kretzer83 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



orchidee schrieb:


> @Kretzer83:
> Ich werde es erst mal mit der 0,02er probieren, da ich die ja nun habe. Ich hoffe mal, dass es funktioniert, aber die Reserven sind bei einer solchen Tragkraft doch eher gering. Ferner hängt es wohl auch von der Rute ab (ich habe die Stucki Feeling, welche ja vergleichsweise etwas härter ist) und davon, ob die Schnur nach längerem Gebrauch noch stärker an Tragkraft verliert.
> Empfehlen würde ich dir daher, es mit der 0,04er NanoFil zu versuchen, die ist ja immer noch signifikant dünner als z.B. eine FL-crystal 0,04, und mit den ca. 1,2-1,3kg Tragkraft bist schon deutlich sicherer als bei der ganz dünnen Stärke.



Mein Dealer (auch ein Felchenspezi) hat mir schon eine extrem dünne drauf gemacht (Fabrikat ist mir unbekannt). 
Da wir aber zum Teil in starker Strömung fischen, und ich ungern mit mehr als 10g angle, wäre mir was so dünnes schon sehr recht, einfach um den Bodenkontakt nicht zu verlierern.

...die Schnur sollte halt schon "stabil" bleiben, mehr als 100g -200g hat man ja eigtl. nicht an Zug drauf (so lange alles glatt läuft... )

Grüße
Kretzer

edit: obwohl man eigtl. trotsdem lieber immer über der Tragkraft der Hegene bleiben sollte.
Und sei es nur ein geschlenzter Brachsen... Seeforellen beißen auch selten, oder nen Hecht schnappt sich die Felche.....  dann kein Druck aufbauen zu könenn und womöglich die ganze Hauptschnur zu verlieren wäre bitter.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Hier der link zum Double Albright:



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxhDxewFPWc&feature=relmfu



Taxidermist


----------



## jago (30. November 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Hi, 
ich war eigentlich ganz euphorisch was die Noanfil anging. Neben der ganzen Kritik; kann mir jemand eine alternative Geflochtene empfehlen? 
Gruß
Jago


----------



## Lil Torres (30. November 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

hallo jago,

ich fische die stroft gtp... leider nicht's für den schmalen geldbeutel aber eine der besten geflochtenen schnüre auf dem markt.

ansonsten, power pro!! #6


----------



## Sinned (30. November 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



jago schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war eigentlich ganz euphorisch was die Noanfil anging. Neben der ganzen Kritik; kann mir jemand eine alternative Geflochtene empfehlen?
> Gruß
> Jago


Teste mal die Power Pro. Da kommt meines Erachtens einfach so schnell nichts ran. 
Die Nanofile ist ganz schnell wieder von meiner Spuke geflogen - die Argumente, kannst du diesem Threat entnehmen.


----------



## pike-81 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Bin ebenfalls mit der Power Pro sehr zufrieden. Solange es nichts wirklich neues mit guten Kritiken gibt, werde ich auch bei der bleiben...
Never change a running system
Petri


----------



## Eilenburger (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Also ich fische nun schon seit knapp einem Jahr die Tournament 8 Braid von Daiwa und bin außerordentlich zufrieden. Hatte vorher auch ne PowerPro...


----------



## FloV2 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Servus, muss dazu sagen das ich auch vorher nicht viel davon gehalten habe! aber nach 35Stunden Gufi angeln mit der Nanofil, ausfransen, vielen Schnurbrüchen und schlechten Knoteigenschaften!

bin ich wieder auf die Tuf Line Duracast umgestiegen!

mfg


----------



## Parasol (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Hallo,



Eilenburger schrieb:


> Also ich fische nun schon seit knapp einem Jahr die Tournament 8 Braid von Daiwa und bin außerordentlich zufrieden. Hatte vorher auch ne PowerPro...



ich fische seit ca. einem Jahr dieT-8 Braid in verschiedenen Stärken. Bin bestens zufrieden. Wegen der Weichheit auch auf der kleinen Multi optimal.


----------



## Steffen90 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

also die nanofil hat jetzt nach einigen stunden fischen echt versagt! 
empfehlen kann ich die powerpro oder besser die spro snyper. klasse schnur zu einem günstigen preis! farbe hält, knoten halten, ist glatter als die powerpro....


----------



## Deep Down (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> also die nanofil hat jetzt nach einigen stunden fischen echt versagt!



Wie wärs denn mal mit ner Begründung?


----------



## Steffen90 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mal mit ner Begründung?


ausfransen (wirklich extrem) jede stunde konnte ich 5m schnur abschneiden. anfangs war alles gut! die knotenfestigkeit wurde echt zum kotzen. anfangs hielt alles spitze! jetzt reißt sie bei wenig zug mitten drin, usw. belastung war leichtes spinnen mit 1er und 2er mepps. sollte jede schnur abkönnen. allerdings begeistert mich immernoch das wurfverhalten!


----------



## Trout killer (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Das ist genau der Grund,das die Schnur ausfranst.Diese schnur verdrallt wirklich extrem wenn man spinner dran montiert!Das is das einzige manko an dieser Schnur wie ich finde.Ich fische diese Schnur in 10ner stärke und hatte noch (nie) Probleme!!!!? Mit Knotenlosverbinder hebt das Bomben fest für solch eine geringe stärke!Mir kommts schon fast so vor, als hätte ich eine andere schnur als die Vorgänger hier 

Grüße Trout killer


----------



## Downbeat (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Die Nano kann anscheinend Spinner überhaupt nicht ab.

Mit Wobblern hatte ich bis dato eigentlich keine nennenswerten Problem, aber das mit dem Spinner hab ich nach nach 10 Würfen abgebrochen.


----------



## Deep Down (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Ich hab jetzt mit der Schnur (0,12) drei Stunden Meerforellenblinker gefeuert! 
Keine Auffälligkeiten festgestellt bis auf die doch größere Wurfweite!


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Downbeat schrieb:


> *Die Nano kann anscheinend Spinner überhaupt nicht ab.*
> 
> Mit Wobblern hatte ich bis dato eigentlich keine nennenswerten Problem, aber das mit dem Spinner hab ich nach nach 10 Würfen abgebrochen.


 


Ich fische die "15"er Nano seit gut 3 Monaten. Dürften so etwa 150 Angelstunden zusammen gekommen sein.Die Schnur ist bisher an keiner Stelle ausgefranzt,oder gerissen.
Zum Glück haben wir ein Gewässer,welches auch nicht allzu Schnurmordent ist
Als Köder werden überwiegend Spinner der Größe 5 und Sandras an ca. 15 Grammköpfen eingesetzt.
Bis jetzt sind die Riesenfische leider ausgeblieben,bei 96cm
Hecht war ohne Probleme Ende.
Was mir lediglich aufgefallen ist,dass der Schnurdrall beim
Spinnerfischen durch die gute Sichtigkeit der Schnur besser 
zu sehen ist,als bei einer dunklen Schnur.
Nur,der Drall wird wohl nicht durch die Schnur,sondern durch den Köder erzeugt (zumindest meine Meinung).


----------



## Schnorchel (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was mir lediglich aufgefallen ist,dass der Schnurdrall beim
> Spinnerfischen durch die gute Sichtigkeit der Schnur besser
> zu sehen ist,als bei einer dunklen Schnur.
> Nur,der Drall wird wohl nicht durch die Schnur,sondern durch den Köder erzeugt (zumindest meine Meinung).



RICHTIG!!

Die Schnur verdrallt nicht mehr als andere, man sieht es nur deutlicher.


----------



## pike-81 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Dagegen kann man ja was tun. Erstmqal gehört zwischen Spinner und Hauptschnur ein guter Wirbel. Nutzt man ein Vorfach (mono, Fluocarbon oder Stahl etc.) kann man zwischen dieses und der Hauptschnur noch einen zwoten Wirbel montieren. Für Härtefälle gibt es auch noch Dreifachwirbel oder Anti-Drall-Plättchen...
Mir reicht eigentlich immer ein Wirbel.
Petri


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Dagegen kann man ja was tun. Erstmqal gehört zwischen Spinner und Hauptschnur ein guter Wirbel.* Nutzt man ein Vorfach (mono, Fluocarbon oder Stahl etc.) kann man zwischen dieses und der Hauptschnur noch einen zwoten Wirbel montieren*. Für Härtefälle gibt es auch noch Dreifachwirbel oder Anti-Drall-Plättchen...
> Mir reicht eigentlich immer ein Wirbel.
> Petri


 


Hallo Pike-81,#h

gebe dir im Prinzip recht.Ich habe 2 erstklassige Rosco-Wirbel eingebaut.Aber bei den großen Spinnern (gr.5+6)
ist so viel Zug auf der Montage,dass sich die Wirbel in ganzen mitdrehen.Dreifachwirbel waren mir bisher zu auffällig.Das Anti-Drall- Plättchen habe ich bis jetzt nicht bei diesen schweren Montagen probiert,könnte aber eine Lösung sein.:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> ...Anti-Drall- Plättchen habe ich bis jetzt nicht bei diesen schweren Montagen probiert,könnte aber eine Lösung sein.:m


Eine Fahne aus Tesa tut es auch


----------



## angelarne (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Habe die Nanofil auch getestet. Hatte die Schnurrstärke 15 und habe sie zum Gummifischangeln genutzt. 
Normalerweise fische ich ne gelbe Power Pro in gleicher Schnurrstärke.

Mein Fazit: 

Positiv: 
1. Man kann mit der Schnurr wirklich etwas weiter werfen, als mit der Power Pro.
2. Ein ausfransen konnte ich nicht feststellen und ich glaube, das sie tragkraftmäßig ungefähr das hält, was sie verspricht.

Negativ:

Und dieser Punkt ist total ausschlaggebend: Die Schnur hat Dehnung, sprich, das Aufkommen des Gummifischs und leichte Anfasser und Bisse werden meiner Meinung nach schlecht übertragen. Ich habe den ganzen Tag geangelt, mein Gummifsch hatte Kratzer, Schnitte, Bissspuren und ich hab nix gemerkt. Deshalb ist die Schnur zum Spinnfischen auf Distanz meiner Meinung nach nicht oder nur bedingt geeignet.

Fazit:

Ich bleibe bei der Power Pro.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Eine Fahne aus Tesa tut es auch


 

Wohin damit? Direkt oberhalb des Wirbels,oder aufs Vorfach?|kopfkrat


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wohin damit? Direkt oberhalb des Wirbels,oder aufs Vorfach?|kopfkrat



Über das Öre, an dem Du die Hauptschnur knotest.
Ich lasse manchmal die Schnurenden der Hauptschnur etwas länger und klemme da ein Bleischrot drauf, hilft bei kleinen Spinner immer, bei einem 4 - 5 Spinner müßte das Bleischrot allerdings schon etwas größer ausfallen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Über das Öre, an dem Du die Hauptschnur knotest.
> *Ich lasse manchmal die Schnurenden der Hauptschnur etwas länger und klemme da ein Bleischrot drauf, hilft bei kleinen Spinner immer,* bei einem 4 - 5 Spinner müßte das Bleischrot allerdings schon etwas größer ausfallen.


 


Mach ich bei den kleinen auch. Aber bei einem 6er  sind da doch schon Grenzen gesetzt.:m


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Benutzt eigentlich niemand hier die anti-kink-Plättchen?
Werden halt in D kaum verkauft, der Händler wechselt lieber verdrallte Schnur:m.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

Guten Abend,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen wie man den Drall wieder von der Schnur kriegt?!

Ich habe auch Spinner gr. 5-6 mit normalem Stahlvrofach gefischt und jetzt sind ide ersten 20m verdrallt..
Abschneiden wollte ich das ganze eigentlich nicht..meint Ihr es würde was bringen jetzt einen 3-fach Wirbel zu montieren? Damit sich der Drall irgendwie von selbst löst??


Mich stört das ganze schon sehr: ich verliere sowohl Wurfweite als auch Tragkraft 

ciao Dennis


----------



## Jerk Meister (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*

fischt einer von euch die 0,20? 
brauch eine neue schnur für köder bis 105 g


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen wie man den Drall wieder von der Schnur kriegt?!



Als ich noch ausschließlich vom Boot aus geangelt habe, habe ich die Schnur ohne alles hinter dem Boot hergezogen, durch den Wasserwiderstand wird die Schnur entdrallt.
Falls kein Boot zu Hand, kann man die Schnur auch in einem Fluß (z.B. von einer Buhne) abriften lassen und eine gewisse Zeit in der Strömung halten. Auch dabei wird der Drall aus der Schnur gezogen.


----------



## Bellaron (11. März 2012)

*AW: Berkley NanoFil im Praxis-Test*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen wie man den Drall wieder von der Schnur kriegt?!
> 
> ...


 
Man kann sich auch auf eine Brücke stellen,und die Schnur mit der Strömung abtreiben lassen.Dann kann man die Schnur wieder sauber aufziehen,und der Drall ist wieder weg.

Man kann aber auch Kugellagerwirbel benutzen.Ich benutze nur einen Wirbel aber mit Kugellager,und klappt 1a.Gruß Lars


----------

